# Looking for new fish



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

30 Gallon FW with no live plants.

1 Male Dwarf Gouarmi
2 Mollies
10 Tetras
6 Corydoras

I'd like to get at least one more "centerpiece" fish to fill in the tank a bit. Any suggestions for a fish (or group of fish, 2-3) that would go well with my current setup?

I'm looking for a colorful and somewhat larger fish (around the size of the Gourmi) or larger. Thanks!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

may you specify what tetra it is please  As well as what type of corydoras


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

1 Male Dwarf Gouarmi
2 Mollies
10 Tetras (5 Neons, 2 Rummy Nose, and 3 Glow Light)
6 Corydoras (4 Peppered and 2 Sterbai)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

finish off your tetras schools before you continue  6 of each


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

ok, thanks.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

you should get rid of two of your cories, 6 is too much for a tank with those inhabitants. You are already overcrowded without the addition of those tetras


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 15, 2006)

But I love my Corys


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

get rid of some other fish then, you could always upgrade your tank to accomodate more


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

is that really overcrowded? i have more fish than that in my 28gal?


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

I am not a big fan of tetras but you can get some of the smaller rainbows. Threadfin Rainbows grow less than 2 inches and Celebes Rainbows go about 3. They are a schooling fish also but again if it were me I would replace all the tetras with these rainbows. A bunch in tank would look great!

I try to get my fish grouped together, if possible. IE if you get tetras get all the same tetra or if you get corys get all the same cory.

This is my opinion, good luck!


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i am going by the 1 inch per gallon rule, im sure they are some exeptions but remember, cories get to around 3 inches, thats 18 inches already


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> i am going by the 1 inch per gallon rule, im sure they are some exeptions but remember, cories get to around 3 inches, thats 18 inches already


Yah but you can get away with that if you are more of a seasoned fish keeper and know how to pick top level, middle level, and bottom level swimmers. I am not one of those so I stick to the 1 inch per gallon rule as a guideline.

Also you need to mention that it is 1 inch per gallon of ADULT sized fish. 

Also keep in mind understocked means cleaner tank, so you have less chance for fish dying so I try to keep it down.


----------

